
Bitcoin: Would you want to get paid in cryptocurrency? - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42435838
======
tylerhou
> Mr Chester said he converts 15% of his own monthly salary and believes it is
> "a way of accumulating Bitcoin or cryptocurrencies without worrying about
> whether you're buying at the right time".

> That is because people can theoretically reduce the risks of volatility
> because they "only buy little bits over time".

I'm skeptical of this statement. Does anyone know if it has validity?

